# Hybrid Audio Technologies L4SE



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Ebay Location:

Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L4SE Midrange | eBay


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump...

Also being sold on DIYMA

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...audio-technologies-legatia-l4se-midrange.html


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning Bump!!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

All PM's for offers have been returned....
Good Night Bump!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

SOLD!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

this isnt a classified section or ebay section...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> this isnt a classified section or ebay section...


I asked the contact for the form to change its location, but I guess they have not got to it yet. Its ok. They are gone now.

Thanks


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## graceparker (Oct 2, 2014)

not good


----------

